# Royal Marines Commando School Documentary



## RocketScientist (22 Apr 2020)

Found this on Youtube, and a quick search showed that it has not been shared here yet (I apologize if it has). As someone preparing for BMQ, I found it very interesting. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJxFt5SML0k
It's a 4 part series

Could some experts who have seen it shine a light on how this training is different from CAF BMQ? Also found it interesting to see that they offer commando training without prior military training, similar to the US Navy SEALs?


----------



## Infanteer (22 Apr 2020)

It has been shared before.  We also have a resident graduate of the course around here.

It is nothing like BMQ - this is essentially BMQ and Infantry DP-1 training rolled into a single course, with a much higher standard for physical fitness.

The term "commando," relative to the Royal Marines, is not used to mean a Special Operations capable force.  Rather, its historical nomenclature for what is a highly trained naval infantry service.  As such, they recruit off the street like any other service.


----------



## exspy (23 Apr 2020)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Could some experts who have seen it shine a light on how this training is different from CAF BMQ? Also found it interesting to see that they offer commando training without prior military training, similar to the US Navy SEALs?



A Canadian from BC did a stint in the Royal Marines with two tours to Iraq then wrote a book about it. He kept a diary of his recruit training, so if you want to know what it was like, have a read. I understand he has a site on Facebook.


----------



## RocketScientist (23 Apr 2020)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The term "commando," relative to the Royal Marines, is not used to mean a Special Operations capable force.  Rather, its historical nomenclature for what is a highly trained naval infantry service.  As such, they recruit off the street like any other service.



Ahh that makes so much sense. I was thinking this seemed a bit too easy for Special Operations boot camp (based purely on other documentaries I've seen, like the famous SEALs BUDs Class 234)


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2020)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Found this on Youtube, and a quick search showed that it has not been shared here yet (I apologize if it has). As someone preparing for BMQ, I found it very interesting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJxFt5SML0k
> It's a 4 part series
> ...



I did the All Arms Commando Course, essentially the last 5 weeks or so of the RM recruit's course experience. FWIW, we had some US Marine Force Recon types on it that didn't last much longer then the first week. OTOH, we had some Filipino Marines that kicked a$$. And a Royal Navy Dentist, a guy in my section... he was geeky but awesome . 

Overall, I don't think it was as 'hard' as P Company (the Pre-Parachute selection run by the Parachute Regiment). Commando Course failure rates were about 50%, P Company was about 70%.

About a million years ago I wrote an article comparing CAF fitness training (pre-BFT days) with some British versions, attached for info.

These courses don't have much in common with our BMQ-L. The food and accommodation is much, much worse, and the pay absolutely appalling 

Go ahead and PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## RocketScientist (23 Apr 2020)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I did the All Arms Commando Course, essentially the last 5 weeks or so of the RM recruit's course experience. FWIW, we had some US Marine Force Recon types on it that didn't last much longer then the first week. OTOH, we had some Filipino Marines that kicked a$$. And a Royal Navy Dentist, a guy in my section... he was geeky but awesome .
> 
> Overall, I don't think it was as 'hard' as P Company (the Pre-Parachute selection run by the Parachute Regiment). Commando Course failure rates were about 50%, P Company was about 70%.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info and the very useful resource. Last week I did a 10km ruck march (45lbs) just to see what it would be like (used back streets and went around noon to minimize any interaction with other pedestrians because of COVID-19). I was looking for a guide on how some of the other assessments that are performed, and this PDF has quite a few!

Thank you!


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2020)

ACE_Engineer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info and the very useful resource. Last week I did a 10km ruck march (45lbs) just to see what it would be like (used back streets and went around noon to minimize any interaction with other pedestrians because of COVID-19). I was looking for a guide on how some of the other assessments that are performed, and this PDF has quite a few!
> 
> Thank you!



Just be careful. Getting injured is really easy to do, especially when you start throwing weight on your back.


----------

